# BULB NGD - Mayones 7string Setius and 8string Regius Custom



## Guitarholic (Apr 26, 2012)

Misha picked these up yesterday from my office. Took a few pictures. Enjoy:






















I'm sure Misha is gonna comment on it within the next few days. He's on a plane right now on his way to the Philippines to play the Pulp Festival.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 26, 2012)

my god that 8 string 





also misha's shirt


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Apr 26, 2012)

Those are nice.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 26, 2012)

That Regius gives me a boner.


----------



## MetalKennedy (Apr 26, 2012)

What a lucky man.... I want a custom mayones


----------



## Brobafett (Apr 26, 2012)

Ughhhh... Dat Mayones....


----------



## Rook (Apr 26, 2012)

Love the finish on the Regius


----------



## ROAR (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks cheap,
kidding.
Fucking rad is more like it


----------



## WinstonWolf (Apr 26, 2012)

Mayo Guitars are the only thing that im proud of in poland (And of course Laboga Amps) 

Regius are brilliant and beautifull. And sound HUggee!


----------



## Static (Apr 26, 2012)

Sweet lord....That 8 looks gorgeous. 0_0


----------



## Rain (Apr 26, 2012)

Why are Mayones guitars so beautiful? T_T


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 26, 2012)

bulb playing the pulp Festival with Periphery using new Mayones!?

Just wanted to feel special and type that.... :c


----------



## isispelican (Apr 26, 2012)

that 8, out of this world!!


----------



## VILARIKA (Apr 26, 2012)

I could swim in that finish...


----------



## RuffeDK (Apr 26, 2012)

Niiice !! The 8-string is gorgeous  HNGD x2 !!!


----------



## JamesM (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't know if I've ever wanted an 8 string this much..?


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mayones


----------



## Rook (Apr 26, 2012)

Makes me want to sell my Gothic 6 and buy the Regius 8 I've found for not too much moneys... Hmmmmmmm so easily swayed.

To be fair I was going that way anyway


----------



## Alpenglow (Apr 26, 2012)

The finish on that eight is beyond perfect.  The 7 is great as well.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 26, 2012)

The Armada said:


> I don't know if I've ever wanted an 8 string this much..?



I know right? I've been staring down the one at Guitar Candy. The price almost killed me, but I'm still scheming for it. So much HHHHHHHNNNNNNNGGGGGGG!!!!

I has want much review of Regius 8. Me this make benefit great. And muito pictures. The back is sexy, the top is HHNNNGGG!?!, and I'm really interested in the tonal qualities of the whole package, as compared to a mahogany Regius 8. 

One more thing: FFFFFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCKKKKKKKK'ING WANT


----------



## slowro (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't follow him really but how many guitars does he own? I have seen a few NGD from him.


----------



## TheBigGroove (Apr 26, 2012)

slowro said:


> I don't follow him really but how many guitars does he own? I have seen a few NGD from him.



1000


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 26, 2012)

Does Misha use a trem much? Surprised to see it on the 7 stringer. 

I'm more sold on the Regius 8, that thing looks lush.


----------



## Lianoroto (Apr 26, 2012)

Mwoit said:


> Does Misha use a trem much? Surprised to see it on the 7 stringer.
> 
> I'm more sold on the Regius 8, that thing looks lush.



Think it is for tuning stability during live shows.

And yes, that Regius 8 is absolutely smashing! Gratz on your fancy lewts!


----------



## slowro (Apr 26, 2012)

TheBigGroove said:


> 1000


 +2 now?


----------



## Bouillestfu (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder if Bulb is actually just buying so many guitars to intentionally piss us off!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 26, 2012)

Misha: whoring it up like a pro 

Love the natural blue burst look


----------



## Philligan (Apr 26, 2012)

Those covered Aftermaths make everything look so much more awesome


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mwoit said:


> Does Misha use a trem much? Surprised to see it on the 7 stringer.
> 
> I'm more sold on the Regius 8, that thing looks lush.



Misha said somewhere (an interview or something of the sort...) that he wanted to see how a floyd would affect the timbre and overall sonic properties of the guitar. I wish I could get a regius 7 with a bolt-on neck. That would be really stellar.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 26, 2012)

I thought it was weird that Misha wasn't posting his own NGD. That's all.


----------



## ibanezcollector (Apr 26, 2012)

love that blue


----------



## 3074326 (Apr 26, 2012)

I feel like one of the few who doesn't absolutely love the looks of Mayones, but that 8 is fucking gorgeous.


----------



## Mordecai (Apr 27, 2012)

to quote joe from family guy "oh my god how can you afford these things!"


----------



## pink freud (Apr 27, 2012)

0 Xero 0 said:


> Misha said somewhere (an interview or something of the sort...) that he wanted to see how a floyd would affect the timbre and overall sonic properties of the guitar. I wish I could get a regius 7 with a bolt-on neck. That would be really stellar.



Bulb - Buys new guitars purely in the interest of SCIENCE!


----------



## Compton (Apr 27, 2012)

ooo dang, those look niceee


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 27, 2012)

That T-shirt is the bees knees!


----------



## Xaios (Apr 27, 2012)

That Regius is just stunning. Love the paint job.


----------



## Rook (Apr 27, 2012)

slowro said:


> I don't follow him really but how many guitars does he own? I have seen a few NGD from him.



From what I can remember so far:
Mayo Regius 6 Gothic
Mayo Regius 7 Faded Blue Denim
Mayo Regius 8 Blue burst
Mayo Setius 7 Blue
Jackson CS 6 Redwood burl
Jackson Adrian Smith white
2x Jackson CS 7 blue and sparkly blue
Strandberg 7 walnut
Daemoness 7 blue burst
Decibel 7 figured mahogany
2x EBMM JP7 (one BFR) mystic dream and island burst
EBMM JP6 mystic dream
Ibanez RGA420z (6) that dark blue purple colour
Ibanez RG2228 herc fede swirl
2x Blackmachine 6 ash and I think walnut
BRJ Jekyll 6 white
2x BRJ Jekyll 7 (I think, can't remember who's the RW necked one is) nat flame and nat spalt maple

I think I heard he has a RAN on order and he like's Nolly's Vik so I wouldn't be surprised if he got one of them at some stage...

....and that's all I can think of. I don't know which of those are loaners


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 27, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> From what I can remember so far:
> Mayo Regius 6 Gothic
> Mayo Regius 7 Faded Blue Denim
> Mayo Regius 8 Blue burst
> ...



There was a Faded Black Denim Flame Regius 8 too; it's one of the Mayones "Djentlemen's Series", and used a bit on the new record, or one of the new records. There was that Blackmachine F8 he parted with for a B2. Although I understand the logic and really, really want a B2, I don't think I could do that. 

I wonder if this is part of an inside plot where in the near future, because of our shitty economy, personal worth is in the amount of custom guitars you own. He knows something we don't, me thinks. Eh, I'll be fine in the middle of the road with a few customs and few production models. Besides, I need my guns and ammo for the zombie apocalypse that happens afterward.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 27, 2012)

And for the record, he got his BRJs pretty quick, at least relative to some of us on here...


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 27, 2012)

I want that 8 string in a 7 string


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 27, 2012)

MUST. HAVE. THE. 8. STRING.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 27, 2012)

That 7 is awesome.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Apr 27, 2012)

wtf?


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 27, 2012)

Liking the 8 string 

Misha gets someone else to post his NGDs - how freakin' baller is that?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 27, 2012)

Bouillestfu said:


> I'm starting to wonder if Bulb is actually just buying so many guitars to intentionally piss us off!!!!



He's just doing what most of us would do given the opportunity. Every day I see a different guitar I want. This morning I was GASing for Parkers like none other. I've NEVER wanted a Parker before in my life.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 27, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Liking the 8 string
> 
> Misha gets someone else to post his NGDs - how freakin' baller is that?





> ... handle my light work...


----------



## Rook (Apr 27, 2012)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> There was a Faded Black Denim Flame Regius 8 too



I believe the guitar you're referring to belongs to Jan, who posted this NGD.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 27, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Misha: whoring it up like a BOSS



Fixed


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 27, 2012)

Is it just me, or does he have a thing for blue guitars?  

That 8 string has such a visually tasty look, man. It's kinda faded and "old photo" looking, and the flame is insane!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 27, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> I believe the guitar you're referring to belongs to Jan, who posted this NGD.



Yeah true, should've thought of that. So that one is a loaner then.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 27, 2012)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Yeah true, should've thought of that. So that one is a loaner then.



It sold anyways: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...ed/183376-mayones-regius-8-string-custom.html


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (May 10, 2012)

I have to be honest, and I may get banned for saying this, but Mayones guitars do nothing for me. Different folks, different strokes. 
Now, I know the subject of how Misha buys all these new guitars comes up now and then, and I couldn't care less. He has money, I don't. Se la vie. But... 
Didn't he JUST get that Decibel? That thing is the most beautiful chunk of wood I've ever seen. Buying ANYTHING after that would make me feel like Tiger Woods: married to a swimsuit model, and hooking up with some waitress...
I'm not criticizing his choices mind you. Dude can buy all the guitars he wants. I get bit by the Do Want bug about every other day too. Just an observation.


----------



## technomancer (May 10, 2012)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> I have to be honest, and I may get banned for saying this, but Mayones guitars do nothing for me. Different folks, different strokes.
> Now, I know the subject of how Misha buys all these new guitars comes up now and then, and I couldn't care less. He has money, I don't. Se la vie. But...
> Didn't he JUST get that Decibel? That thing is the most beautiful chunk of wood I've ever seen. Buying ANYTHING after that would make me feel like Tiger Woods: married to a swimsuit model, and hooking up with some waitress...
> I'm not criticizing his choices mind you. Dude can buy all the guitars he wants. I get bit by the Do Want bug about every other day too. Just an observation.



You might get banned for necrobumping but not for not liking a guitar as long as you're tactful about it  Honestly neither the Decibel or Mayones does much for me  I dig the colors on both of the Mayones but that's about it.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (May 10, 2012)

Yeah I thought about that. Wasn't sure how old a thread had to be before it was considered "dead".


----------



## Psyy (May 10, 2012)

This thread is easily still bump-able. I hadn't seen it at all, so it's still useful for some of us.


----------

